# WolfRoms Official theme



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

This is just a little theme i threw together for my custom ROM Fang http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3175-ROM-CM7-based-Fang Its not much but it can be run on ANY RM with Theme engine installed. (made for to OG Droid though.) Please let me know what you all think of it.

*Update*
Upload server is down ATM. will post the link ASAP


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

*Reserved*


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Also can i please get a mod to move this to the correct thread. Posted in the wrong one.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Moved.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

"DrMacinyasha said:


> Moved.


Thanks a bunch


----------

